# Haltbarkeit von Seeringelwürmern



## Breez (3. März 2008)

Hallo!

Fahr nächste Woche nach Norddänemark (Albaek) und wollte mir paar Köder aus Deutschland mitnehmen, damit ich das ein oder andere Mal die Woche angeln gehen kann. Wattis halten ja nicht lange, wie lange halten den Seeringelwürmer im Kühlschrank und wieviele sind in soner 100 gr. Packung? Hab noch nie welche gekauft! Bei Tobiasfischchen die gleiche frage, solls tiefgefroren in ner 125 mL Dose geben, aber wieviele sind das...?

Wenn noch wer spezielle Tipps für die Uferangelei in der Gegend hat gerne her damit! Würd mich sehr freuen! 

Gruß Breez


----------



## lumppumper70 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von Seeringelwürmern*

ganz ehrlich...kauf lieber frische wattis in dk,heißen dort sandorm,gibt in jedem angelladen.


----------



## Breez (3. März 2008)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von Seeringelwürmern*

Hab gehört es soll dort teilweise extrem schwer sein welche zu bekommen, deswegen überhaupt mein Vorhaben!


----------



## Timmy4903 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von Seeringelwürmern*

Tobiasfische eignen sich meiner Meinung nach hervorragend zum Einfrieren. In so einem Becher sind rund 10-15 Fische drin. Ich benutze diese immer zum Horniangeln.

Seeringler haltbar machen???Ich wüsste nicht wie das gehen soll...Sowohl einsalzen als auch einfrieren klappt nicht.


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. März 2008)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von Seeringelwürmern*

Ich habe mal folgendes probiert:

Seeringelwürmer in einen Eimer mit frischem Seewasser und ab in den Kühlschrank. Eine Membranpumpe für´s Aquarium auch in den Kühlschrank, Ausströmerstein in den Eimer, das Kabel einfach in der Türdichtung eingeklemmt. Das Wasser habe ich täglich gewechselt. Vorm Wechseln aber bitte vorkühlen, damit die Tierchen keinen Temperaturschock bekommen. So haben die Seeringler eine Woche bei bester Gesundheit überlebt. Das gleich funktioniert auch mit Wattis, nur nicht so lange...
Wieviele Würmer auf 100g gehen, hängt natürlich von deren Größe ab, von echten Monsterteilen bis zu Rotwurmformat habe ich schon alles gesehen...#6


----------

